
Leaked Nvidia TITAN V Benchmarks Show Volta GPU Demolishing All Competitors - rbanffy
https://hothardware.com/news/leaked-nvidia-titan-v-benchmarks-volta-gpu-demolishing-competitors#disqus_thread
======
m0llusk
Demolishing sounds a bit strong. It is measurably better, but is likely also
to be more expensive and competing against other future designs when finally
released.

------
georgeecollins
I want one for games!

